# Missouri Medicaid Secondary Billing Electronically



## Ldari (Apr 28, 2013)

I need to know what other hospitals are doing with these claims? We have been keying them manually on the website, extremely time consuming. Does everyone else all key these on MO Health website or?


----------



## airart (Apr 30, 2013)

*Electronic Billing for Hospital with MO HealthNet*

The MO HealthNet training division have a Webinar coming up on this.  I would contact them to get registered, webinar is on May 9th Morning covers inpatient and Afternoon covers Outpatient.  Just make a day out of it.  

Here is the info and link:
http://www.dss.mo.gov/mhd/providers/pdf/oworkshops.pdf
Scheduled Training Session Instructions 

Scroll to the following pages for a list of scheduled training sessions for specific provider types. Click on the date of the session you wish to participate to open a blank email or send an E-mail to mhd.provtrain@dss.mo.gov from your email account. In ALL emails, you need to include the name of the participant(s), name of provider, National Provider Identifier (NPI), the date and time of the session, a phone number where we can reach you on the day of the session and your E-mail address. You will be notified by E-mail of confirmation with special instructions prior to the date of the session. You will also be notified if space is not available. 

If you have specific questions that you would like to have addressed during your training, please include them with your registration. Also, if you have scheduled a training session and are unable to participate, please contact Provider Training by email at mhd.provtrain@dss.mo.gov or call 573-751-6683 to cancel your registration. Thank you. 

Individual Training Sessions 
The MO HealthNet on-line training conference can also be offered to providers outside the scheduled dates on the next page. If you are interested in this option, please call 573/751-6683 or send an E-mail to mhd.provtrain@dss.mo.gov

To be included in or to schedule an on-line training conference, please see instructions on the previous page. Maximum of 10 individuals/Internet connections are allowed at one time. The times listed below are in the Central Time Zone.

The subject of each session below is general electronic claim filing through the MO HealthNet Web portal at emomed.com.

Thursday 
May 9, 2013 	Inpatient Hospital – Filing Electronic Inpatient Hospital Claims 
	9:10 A.M. to 10:30 A.M. 
Thursday 
May 9, 2013 	Outpatient Hospital – Filing Electronic Outpatient Hospital Claims 	2:10 P.M. to 3:30 P.M.


----------

